# Blue Stain Pine in Denver area?



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I am looking to purchase ~650 sq. ft. of Colorado Blue stain lumber (aka beetle kill) in the Denver area. Thinking about installing a T&G ceiling in part of my woodshop. Would need milled to at least S2S (1 edge, 1 face), I can do the rest. Anyone recommend a good source for this in Denver area? Thanks in advance....


----------



## woodzwayz (May 5, 2011)

You can get anything you want at Hester's Log and Lumber just south of Kremmling. Google will give you the contact info and website. That's two hours out of Denver, not too far to drive for a trailer load of wood.


----------

